# Playlist: Rebels! Protesta, antagonismo, rivoluzione, malessere sociale, denuncia.



## marietto (3 Maggio 2014)

Canzoni "contro" di tutti i tipi e/o a sostegno di cause più o meno popolari, vinte o perse (soprattutto).


[video=youtube;OoV-awiHpuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoV-awiHpuM[/video]

  Honey don't walk out I'm too drunk to follow, you know you  won't feel this way tomorrow
 Well, maybe I'm a little rough around the  edges, inside a little hollow
 I get faced with some things  sometimes that are so hard to swallow
Hey hey hey, I was born a rebel, down in Dixie on a  Sunday morning
 Yeah, with one foot in the grave and one foot on the  pedal I was born a rebel, I was born a rebel, yeah
Well she picked me up in the morning and she paid all my  tickets
 And she screamed in the car and left me out in th e thicket
Well I never would've dreamed that her heart was so  wicked
 Oh but I keep coming back 'cause it's so hard to kick it
Hey hey hey, I was born a rebel, down in Dixie on a  Sunday morning
 Yeah, with one foot in the grave and one foot on the  pedal, I was born a rebel, born a rebel
Even before my father's fathers, they called us all  rebels
 Burned our cornfields and left our cities leveled
I can still see the eyes of those blue bellied devils
 When I'm walking round tonight through the concrete and metal
Hey hey hey, I was born a rebel down in Dixie on a  Sunday morning
 Yeah, with one foot in the grave and one foot on the  pedal I was born a rebel, I was born a rebel
Hey hey hey, I was born a rebel, down in Dixie on a  Sunday morning
 Yeah, with one foot in the grave and one foot on the  pedal I was born a rebel, born a rebel


----------



## marietto (3 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube;Wos-dDxpJlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wos-dDxpJlQ[/video]


Power to the people - Power to the people - Power to the people - Power to the people
 Power to the people -  Power to the people -  Power to the people - Power to the people, right on
 Say you want a revolution, we better get on right away, well you get on your feet and out on the street
 Singing power to the people, power to the people, power to the people, power to the people, right on
 A million workers working for nothing, you better give 'em what they really own
 We got to put you down when we come into town
 Singing power to the people, power to the people, power to the people, power to the people, right on
 I gotta ask you comrades and brothers how do you treat you own woman back home
 She got to be herself so she can free herself
 Singing power to the people, power to the people, Power to the people
 Power to the people, right on, now, now, now, now


----------



## marietto (3 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube;pPR-HyGj2d0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPR-HyGj2d0[/video]

I was dreamin' in my dreamin' of an aspect bright and fair
 And my sleepin' it was broken but my dream it lingered near
 In the form of shinin' valleys where the pure air recognized
 Oh, and my senses newly opened and I awakened to the cry
 And the people have the power to redeem the work of fools
 From the meek the graces shower, it's decreed the people rule
 People have the power, people have the power, people have the power, people have the power
 Vengeful aspects became suspect and bending low as if to hear
 Well, and the armies ceased advancin'  because the people had their ear
 And the shepherds and the soldiers and they laid among the stars
 Exchanging visions, layin' arms to waste in the dust
 In the form of shinin' valleys where the pure air recognized
 And my senses newly opened and I awakened to the cry
 People have the power, people have the power, people have the power, people have the power
 Where there were deserts, I saw fountains like cream the waters rise
 And we strolled there together with none to laugh or criticize
 There is no leopard and the lamb and lay together truly bound
 Well I was hopin' in my hopin' to recall what I had found
 Well I was dreamin' in my dreamin'  God knows a pure view
 As I lay down into my sleepin' and I commit my dream with you
 People have the power, people have the power, people have the power, people have the power
 The power to dream, to rule, to wrestle the earth from fools
 But it's decreed the people rule, but it's decreed the people rule
 Listen, I believe everythin' we dream can come to pass through our union
 We can turn the world around, we can turn the earth's revolution
 We have the power, people have the power, people have the power, people have the power
 The power to dream, to rule, to wrestle the earth from fools
 But it's decreed the people rule. it's decreed the people rule
 We have the power, we have the power, people have the power,we have the power


----------



## Eratò (3 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;o03t5WmGvIw]http://youtu.be/o03t5WmGvIw[/video]


----------



## marietto (3 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube;pOe9PJrbo0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOe9PJrbo0s[/video]

Right! now... ha ha ha ha ha...
I am an antichrist,I am an anarchist, don't know what I want but I know how to get it
 I wanna destroy passerby 'cause I wanna be Anarchy, no dogsbody
Anarchy for the UK, it's coming sometime and maybe I give a wrong time stop at traffic line
 Your future dream is a sharpie's scheme 'cause I wanna be Anarchy, in the city
How many ways to get what you want, I use the best, I use the rest, I use the N.M.E, I use Anarchy
'Cause I wanna be Anarchy, it's the only way to be
Is this the M.P.L.A or is this the U.D.A or is this the I.R.A, I thought it was the UK
 Or just another country, another council tenancy
I wanna be Anarchy, and I wanna be Anarchy (Oh what a name) And I wanna be anarchist
 I get pissed, destroy!


----------



## marietto (3 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube;W9wwsxiLGbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9wwsxiLGbg[/video]

I'm breakin' rocks in the hot sun
 I fought the law and the law won, I fought the law and the law won
 I needed money 'cause I had none
 I fought the law and the law won, I fought the law and the law won
I left my baby and it feels so bad, I guess my race is run, she's the best girl that I ever had
 I fought the law and the law won, I fought the law and the
Robbin' people with a six-gun
 I fought the law and the law won, I fought the law and the law won
 I lost my girl and I lost my fun
 I fought the law and the law won, I fought the law and the law won
I left my baby and it feels so bad, I guess my race is run, she's the best girl that I ever had
 I fought the law and the law won, I fought the law and the
I fought the law and the law won, I fought the law and the law won, I fought the law and the law won
I fought the law and the law won, I fought the law and the law won, I fought the law and the law won
I fought the law and the law won, I fought the law and the


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube;8PaoLy7PHwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PaoLy7PHwk[/video]


----------



## Eratò (3 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Bn1Ca8izXto]http://youtu.be/Bn1Ca8izXto[/video]


----------



## marietto (3 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube;wsEwK69LXjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsEwK69LXjQ[/video]

They like to get you in a compromising position, they like to get you there and smile in your face
 They think they're so cute when they got you in that condition, well, I think it's a total disgrace
I fight authority, Authority always wins, I fight authority, Authority always wins
 I been doing it since I was a young kid and I come out grinnin'
 I fight authority, Authority always wins
So I call up my preacher, I say, "Give me strength for Round 5."
 He said , "You don't need no strength, you need to grow up son."
 I said, "Growing up leads to growing old and then to dying and dying to me don't sound like all that much fun."
I fight authority, Authority always wins, I fight authority, Authority always wins
 I been doing it since I was a young kid and I come out grinnin'
 I fight authority, Authority always wins
Oh no oh no,  I fight authority Authority always wins


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube;wqcizZebcaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqcizZebcaU[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube;U16Xg_rQZkA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U16Xg_rQZkA[/video]


----------



## marietto (3 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube;HmhLsE5woRw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmhLsE5woRw[/video]


As soon as your born they make you feel small by giving you no time instead of it all
 Till the pain is so big you feel nothing at all
A Working Class Hero is something to be, a Working Class Hero is something to be
 They hurt you at home and they hit you at school, they hate you if you're clever and despise a fool
 Till you're so fucking crazy you can't follow their rules
A Working Class Hero is something to be, a Working Class Hero is something to be
 When they've tortured and scared you for 20 odd years, then they expect you to pick a career
 When you can't really function you're so full of fear
 A Working Class Hero is something to be, a Working Class Hero is something to be
 Keep you doped with religion, sex and T.V. and you think you're so clever and classless and free
 but you're still fucking peasants as far as I can see
 A Working Class Hero is something to be, a Working Class Hero is something to be
 There's room at the top I'm telling you still, but first you must learn how to smile as you kill
 if you want to be like the folks on the hill
 A Working Class Hero is something to be, Yes , a Working Class Hero is something to be
 If you want to be a hero well just follow me, if you want to be a hero well just follow me


----------



## Eratò (3 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;YR5ApYxkU-U]http://youtu.be/YR5ApYxkU-U[/video]


----------



## marietto (3 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube;_NR9kuMvJ4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NR9kuMvJ4o[/video]


----------



## Flavia (3 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube;5TvxUYyOnhM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TvxUYyOnhM[/video]


----------



## Flavia (3 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube;v5TE-XKS9KU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5TE-XKS9KU[/video]


----------



## marietto (5 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube;NKKpmbcSe5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKKpmbcSe5E[/video]

Men walkin' 'long the railroad tracks, goin' someplace there's no goin' back 
 Highway patrol choppers comin' up over the ridge, hot soup on a campfire under the bridge 
 Shelter line stretchin' 'round the corner, welcome to the new world order 
 Families sleepin' in their cars in the Southwest, no home no job no peace no rest 
 The highway is alive tonight, but nobody's kiddin' nobody about where it goes 
 I'm sittin' down here in the campfire light, searchin' for the ghost of Tom Joad 
 He pulls a prayer book out of his sleeping bag, Preacher lights up a butt and takes a drag 
 Waitin' for when the last shall be first and the first shall be last in a cardboard box 'neath the underpass 
 Got a one-way ticket to the promised land, you got a hole in your belly and gun in your hand 
 Sleeping on a pillow of solid rock, bathin' in the city aqueduct 
 The highway is alive tonight, where it's headed everybody knows 
 I'm sittin' down here in the campfire light waitin' on the ghost of Tom Joad 
 Now Tom said "Mom, wherever there's a cop beatin' a guy 
 Wherever a hungry newborn baby cries, where there's a fight 'gainst the blood and hatred in the air 
 Look for me Mom I'll be there, Wherever there's somebody fightin' for a place to stand 
 Or decent job or a helpin' hand, wherever somebody's strugglin' to be free 
 Look in their eyes Mom you'll see me." 
 Well the highway is alive tonight, but nobody's kiddin' nobody about where it goes 
 I'm sittin' down here in the campfire light with the ghost of old Tom Joad


----------



## marietto (5 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube;SjQhu6gfL7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjQhu6gfL7M[/video]

I was born lucky they always say, I work in these fields of plenty
 Sweat for the company far away, fruit once sweet now has bitter taste
 My father he was a union man, very proud and outspoken
 They came and took him when I was Young, I will fight 'till his work is done
 And my children are hungry to taste the sweet life
 Though my eyes have grown tired, their desire keeps me alive
 I will gather no more of your bitter fruit
 I have a sister she loves to dream, now she works right beside me
 We work the land we can never own, someday we'll reap what we have sown
 I don't look east I don't look west, I don't understand their accent
 If it's not soldiers it's foreign debt, but they haven't won this one yet
 Soon from the fields will come fire to cleanse the lies from all sides
 The flames of freedom grow higher, until desire - is satisfied
 I will gather no more of your bitter fruit
 And they want to help in America, and the guns they come from America
 But they fight against us North America, why are the people so quiet in America?


----------



## marietto (5 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube;FgyVvoODWGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgyVvoODWGA[/video]

I can't believe the news today, oh, I can't close my eyes and make it go away
 How long... How long must we sing this song, How long, how long...
 'cause tonight...we can be as one, tonight...
Broken bottles under children's feet, bodies strewn across the dead end street
 But I won't heed the battle call, it puts my back up, puts my back up against the wall
Sunday, Bloody Sunday, Sunday, Bloody Sunday, Sunday, Bloody Sunday
And the battle's just begun, there's many lost, but tell me who has won
 The trench is dug within our hearts and mothers, children, brothers, sisters torn apart
Sunday, Bloody Sunday, Sunday, Bloody Sunday
How long... How long must we sing this song, how long, how long...
 'cause tonight...we can be as one, tonight...tonight... 
 Sunday, Bloody Sunday, Sunday, Bloody Sunday
Wipe the tears from your eyes, wipe your tears away
 Oh, wipe your tears away, oh, wipe your tears away
 (Sunday, Bloody Sunday) Oh, wipe your blood shot eyes (Sunday, Bloody Sunday)
Sunday, Bloody Sunday (Sunday, Bloody Sunday)
 Sunday, Bloody Sunday (Sunday, Bloody Sunday)
And it's true we are immune, when fact is fiction and TV reality
 And today the millions cry, we eat and drink while tomorrow they die (Sunday, Bloody Sunday)
The real battle just begun to claim the victory Jesus won
 On... Sunday Bloody Sunday, Sunday Bloody Sunday...


----------



## marietto (5 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube;zw-5Syqmg4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zw-5Syqmg4g[/video]

The future teaches you to be alone, the present to be afraid and cold
 So if I can shoot rabbits, then I can shoot fascists
Bullets for your brain today, but we'll forget it all again
 Monuments put from pen to paper turns me into a gutless wonder
And if you tolerate this then your children will be next
 And if you tolerate this then your children will be next, will be next, will be next, will be next
Gravity keeps my head down or is it maybe shame at being so young and being so vain
Holes in your head today, but I'm a pacifist, I've walked La Ramblas but not with real intent
And if you tolerate this then your children will be next
 And if you tolerate this then your children will be next, will be next, will be next, will be next
And on the street tonight an old man plays with newspaper cuttings of his glory days
And if you tolerate this then your children will be next
 And if you tolerate this then your children will be next, will be next, will be next, will be next


----------



## marietto (5 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube;5047bfXGxn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5047bfXGxn8[/video]


Ev'rywhere I hear the sound of marching, charging feet, boy
 Cause summer's here and the time is right for fighting in the street, boy
 But what can a poor boy do except to sing for a rock 'n' roll band
 Cause in sleepy London town there's just no place for a street fighting man... No
 Hey!  Think the time is right for a palace revolution
 But where I live the game to play is compromise solution
 Well, then what can a poor boy do except to sing for a rock 'n' roll band
 'Cause in sleepy London town there's no place for a street fighting man...  No
 Hey!  Said my name is called disturbance
 I'll shout and scream, I'll kill the king, I'll rail at all his servants
 Well, what can a poor boy do except to sing for a rock 'n' roll band
 Cause in sleepy London town there's no place for a street fighting man... No


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2014)

Marietto io sono contro di te e contro sti cazzo di thread della merda, VAFFANCULO.

[video=youtube;_bzQOKQAnBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bzQOKQAnBc[/video]


----------



## Spider (7 Maggio 2014)

MARIETTO FOREWER

SOSTIENI UN MARIETTO...

TIENE ALTA LA QUALITA' DEL FORUM.:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Marietto io sono contro di te e contro sti cazzo di thread della merda, VAFFANCULO.
> 
> [video=youtube;_bzQOKQAnBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bzQOKQAnBc[/video]


Cattivo


----------



## marietto (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Marietto io sono contro di te e contro sti cazzo di thread della merda, VAFFANCULO.


 Si, JB, ti voglio bene anch'io :smile:

Ho pensato di farti rispondere dai Ramones :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

[video=youtube;2aawCSkDGXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aawCSkDGXM[/video]

Beat on the brat, beat on the brat, beat on the brat with a baseball bat
 Oh yeah, oh yeah, uh-oh.
What can you do? What can you do?
 With a brat like that always on your back
 What can you lose?


----------



## Eratò (10 Maggio 2014)

....anche qui si parla di malessere sociale

[video=youtube_share;BuMBmK5uksg]http://youtu.be/BuMBmK5uksg[/video]


----------



## Flavia (12 Maggio 2014)

in questo 3d 
non può mancare

[video=youtube;55yCQOioTyY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55yCQOioTyY[/video]


----------



## Eratò (14 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;IFZUDQ85bFU]http://youtu.be/IFZUDQ85bFU[/video]u


----------

